# Router suddenly not assigning IP Addresses



## AgentBuckwall (Jan 11, 2017)

My PC's internet connection stopped yesterday out of the blue and I managed to fix it by assigning it a static IP address. The problem is, it uses the same IP as my phone, so if I get on the WiFi my PC internet slows down or stops working completely. I've reset my router and modem multiple times, and I've gone into the router settings to check that the Dynamic IP is enabled. But whenever I change my PC connection to dynamically receive an IP, the network shows up as Unidentified with no internet. I'm new to the forum so if I left out some information just let me know. Thanks in advance for any help.

My PC is running Windows 10 connected by Ethernet through powerline, my ISP is Charter and my router is a Netgear WNDR3800.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Have you tried the following commands?

ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew

Make sure you change your NIC's IPv4 settings to receive IP dynamically instead of using a static IP before trying above commands.

Router could be fine and DHCP function working correctly but your client (computer) is having some issues with it's TCP/IP stack.

Doesn't hurt to try. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> The problem is, it uses the same IP as my phone,


 you should be able to set an IP address which does not conflict with the phone.
Also it will not slow down , it would NOT work , and flag a IP address conflict 

if after you have tried *Techie19* suggestion and still not working 
post back an ipconfig /all 


* ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the information above those entries

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/open-an-elevated-command-prompt-in-windows-8/
Use Windows + X Keys together and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​Or Right click on the windows icon - bottom left hand side - A menu appears - choose Command Prompt (Admin)[/indent]

For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*
Now type *CMD* 
Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## AgentBuckwall (Jan 11, 2017)

Techie19 said:


> Have you tried the following commands?
> 
> ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew
> 
> ...


Okay, so I set my NIC to dynamic IP and now it at least doesn't show the network as Unidentified anymore. I tried the commands and after /reset it tells me, "An address has not yet been associated with the network endpoint."


----------



## AgentBuckwall (Jan 11, 2017)

Okay, here are my /all results from when I have IP set to dynamic.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DESKTOP-AR4PNTO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D0-50-99-4D-56-C1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::393f:e981:515f:49ec%7(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.73.236(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::6a1:51ff:fe8f:2654%7
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 97538201
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-20-06-86-5B-D0-50-99-4D-56-C1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

I would suspect the problem is with the powerline adapter.

Does a direct wired connection to the router work?


----------



## AgentBuckwall (Jan 11, 2017)

Unfortunately I can't try a direct connection because my router is on the opposite end of my house. I did try to use a USB Wireless adapter I used before I got the powerline adapter, but that didn't work with dynamic IP either. It connected to the wifi, but had no internet access. I ran the built-in Windows troubleshooter and when it's done, it say "Wifi doesn't have a valid IP configuration." I don't know if you'll need it or if it will make a difference, but I'll post my ipconfig for the wireless adapter. What I can boil this down to is that none of my devices will connect to my internet without being assigned a static IP address.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DESKTOP-AR4PNTO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-1C-A2-04-E7-28
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::11ff:80a2:b27:5de6%9(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.93.230(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::6a1:51ff:fe8f:2654%9
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 57154722
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-20-06-86-5B-D0-50-99-4D-56-C1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

"none of my devices will connect to my internet without being assigned a static IP address.

Set the router back to factory [do you know how?]
Reconfigure.
If the problem continues see if there is a firmware update for your router.
If that doesn't fix the problem replace the router.


----------



## AgentBuckwall (Jan 11, 2017)

Well I finally got it working. It ended up being my router not being set up as a DHCP Server. I didn't expect something like that to be the problem seeing as it just suddenly stopped working during normal use and I had reset the router 3 or 4 times after it stopped, but that seems to have fixed the problem. now my phone, PC and TV are all connected to the internet. Thanks for the help; even the stuff that didn't solve the problem taught me more about network troubleshooting (I admittedly know very little about it other than how to get to the router settings).


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted out. Make sure you keep your router's firmware updated to the latest.


----------

